

Lucandra = Lucene + Cassandra - tjake
http://github.com/tjake/Lucandra

======
megaduck
This is an awesome idea.

Our application (launching soon!) leverages search heavily, so the DB is
almost always just acting as an inverted index. I would love to be able to
just query lucene and get a data object in return.

If we could ditch our ORM layer entirely, that would be a giant win for both
performance and simplicity.

I hope this project meets its goals. The world needs a tool like this.

~~~
simonw
Have you evaluated Solr?

~~~
megaduck
We're using Solr as our index, actually. It's fantastic.

However, Solr isn't really built to be a datastore. It's far more effective to
have Solr return an OID, and then grab your data out of a database, KVS, or
whatever.

So, we're currently querying solr, getting the results, and then querying the
database. The advantage of Lucandra would be that we could consolidate that
into a single step.

------
AshwinJay
There's another one like this - Compass Needle
(<http://www.kimchy.org/compasslucene-and-datagrids/>)

------
rantfoil
Is this project gone? Got a Project Not Found error.

~~~
jbellis
Working here.

~~~
rantfoil
very weird, still can't bring it up here.

